# JW Benson identification



## Trevmando (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all,

this is my first post. I've just won a JW Benson pocket watch on eBay, and the dial is unsigned, as is the movement, but the mechanism dust cover is engraved JW Benson by warrant to the queen etc. the hallmarks of the case are all for 1884. The back cover and dust cover both have '1296' engraved on them (serial number, or style).

i assume that it is a bought in mechanism (unless it was put together later!!) rather than one made by Benson. I'm curious really - I've only seen signed ones of this type of age on the Internet.

i'd appreciate anybody's thoughts on it. I'll try to attach photos.

thanks, Trev

ok, photos don't seem to want to load, here's links to the pics on photobucket

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/Trevmando/media/image.jpg1_zpsuswsspau.jpg.html

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/Trevmando/media/image.jpg4_zps2wesxkvd.jpg.html

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/Trevmando/media/image.jpg3_zpsfk3yj1ac.jpg.html

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/Trevmando/media/image.jpg2_zpsjzhpoluo.jpg.html


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

None of my Benson watches has a unsigned movement regardless of where it was sourced, dials get damaged and changed over the years so can be unsigned. My silver cased Benson's also have JWB stamped alongside the silver marks. Hope this is of some help, you have a conundrom.


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

My ancestors were suppliers to Benson in the 1870s-1880s (so were my father and grandfather in the 20thC) *but *(and I am no kind of expert) that doesn't look to me like their work.

Nevertheless please have a look to see if there is any sort of serial number on the movement itself.

You never know.................

Paul

www.audemars.co.uk


----------

